# Completely New With Questions



## hmlove1218 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, I'm completely new to soap making.  I just bout my first supplies yesterday.

I bought these two bases:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D8G8KEG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D8GA8MS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I plan on eventually selling my soaps, but I'm just trying to make samples right now to get the word out about my product.

1) I was wondering what other things found around the house can be added to the bases to make it smell good or exfoliate or both.  Cocoa powder, cinnamon, sugar, salt, used coffee grounds?  What dried herbs do well in soap?

2) And as far as the legal aspect goes, when do I need to register it as a business?  There won't be any employees technically, just me, a friend, and my kids playing around with it in my house.

3) Also, MP soap needs to be wrapped to preserve it.  Has anyone wrapped it in seran wrap (neatly of course) and used address labels to label it?  I'm talking about the big sending address ones, not the return address labels.

4) One more thing, I don't have a double boiler.  Could I take one of my larger pots and fill with water and set a smaller pot inside to melt the base?  I can do the microwave melting as well.  Which would be easier?

Thank you in advanced for your answers!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 12, 2014)

No answers for any of my questions?  Surely someone can answer at least one


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 12, 2014)

All of your answers are on this forum - really!  Take a look around, use the search and you will find out pretty much everything you need to know. Not trying to be rude at all - all of those questions have threads on this forum.


----------



## Relle (Jan 12, 2014)

hmlove1218 said:


> No answers for any of my questions? Surely someone can answer at least one



You have just joined the forum and want answers to your questions 5hrs later,you sound very demanding and you haven't even introduced yourself.
Members don't always come in here everyday let alone every 5 hrs for you to get an answer, you have to be patient. As pamielynn has said your answers are here if you want to read. The Melt and Pour forum, the Business forum, herbs forum, packaging forum.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jan 12, 2014)

1) From Nature With Love has a good section on their site about adding exfoliants, butters, colors, and fragrances: https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/reprint/meltandpoursoapmaking.asp

2) Good info here: http://www.soapqueen.com/business/so-you-want-to-sell-your-soap-part-one/

http://www.soapqueen.com/business/so-you-want-to-sell-your-soap-part-3/


3) I personally wouldn't do Saran Wrap because it probably won't let the MP soap breath and will sweat. Best would probably be cello wrap with little holes for breathing, or shrink wrap.

4) Yes, a double boiler can be made by boiling water in one pot and placing the container you are melting your base in. I believe that works better than the microwave because it is a slow and controlled melt and will help avoid burning or scorching of the base.


----------



## obnaturals (Jan 22, 2014)

If you want to add additional ingredients ALWAYS check back with the company you made the purchase from because there are too many companies that make soap bases and their recipes and formulas vary and you don't want to alter the soap lather or other properties.

According to the link you provided you purchased from Bulk Apothecary who is a reseller and not the actually company who made it.  Contact http://www.bulkapothecary.com/ and they can answer your questions.


----------

